# Rally practice



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

And here's a couple of just the girls!! 



















Look how light Meau has gotten!!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Awwww!! I am so proud of our little pipsqueak Princess and her mocha sister! They are doing so well. I cannot remember, did you tell everyone here that Lucy got her CGN? Bless David for taking such an active role in all of this. What a wonderful Daddy. And of course you know I think you are an amazing Poodle Mom!! xoxo


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> Awwww!! I am so proud of our little pipsqueak Princess and her mocha sister! They are doing so well. I cannot remember, did you tell everyone here that Lucy got her CGN? Bless David for taking such an active role in all of this. What a wonderful Daddy. And of course you know I think you are an amazing Poodle Mom!! xoxo


Thanks for the compliments for our girls!  I did announce Lucy's and Meau's passage of the Canine Good Citizen test back in August when they were tested. The president of the Bismarck Kennel Club did the testing and she was impressed with how well they both did!

We're so happy that the girls love going to rally practice! It's a great opportunity to hang out with like-minded dog people and their pups and it's much safer than the dog-park... We're also quite pleased with how the weather has been cooperating in these last few weeks before the Rapid City show! We could be knee deep in snow right now, but have been enjoying 70+ degree temperatures lately. Once the snow falls (and stays) we won't be able to practice much anymore (if at all). We'd like to find an indoor location to continue our get-togethers as well as provide other kinds of dog events/training/seminars, but we haven't been able to identify such a place that would allow the dogs yet. We'll keep working on it, though!


----------



## Oodlejpoodle's mom (Sep 11, 2009)

Barb,

I can't tell who is enjoying it more.....David or Lucybug Plum. It is so nice to see that he is so involved, I wish more spouses or SO's would take an interest in obedience/rally. The girls look great!


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

Thanks, Kathy! I'm so pleasantly surprised at my husband's interest in all things dog now!! We've had dogs for the last 10 years of our married life, and he always said they weren't HIS dogs, they were MY dogs (not that he begrudged me anything with them - they got good quality food, regular and necessary veterinary care, any and all needs were provided with no argument!) But when we got Lucybug, it's like he turned into a dog freak!! :lol: He now regularly attends our acupressure appoinments with Lucy AND with Hannah (who was always MY dog, if you'll remember!!) He's super involved with our rally and obedience classes and practices and he is as excited as I am to attend the Rapid City Show! I've been trying to get him to start attending the kennel club meetings, but I haven't been as successful at that yet (I think he's afraid he'll get "volunteered" for something!!) ound:

I finally have a dog-lovin' husband!! Better late than never!!! 

Barb


----------



## Feralpudel (Jun 28, 2010)

plumcrazy said:


> We'd like to find an indoor location to continue our get-togethers as well as provide other kinds of dog events/training/seminars, but we haven't been able to identify such a place that would allow the dogs yet. We'll keep working on it, though!


Plum, both the training clubs around here rent warehouse space. It is big and open, with heat and A/C. And the cost is pretty reasonable because it is in a warehouse district.


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

Best of luck in Rally! BTW... Delilah will be in Rapid City too.


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

Thanks, Feralpudel!! I'll have to see if I can find anyone familiar with our warehouses here in Bismarck - we're not a very big city and I'm not sure we have a "district" per se, but there might be something out there we haven't found yet...

I'll watch for Delilah in Rapid, cbrand! That's cool that she'll be there, too! I'm getting excited for the trip already!


----------

